# Blacked out in Tesco!!



## Jude76 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi all,
I was out shopping yesterday,felt fine all day,then suddenly i didn't!I had a can of cola in my bag and couldn't even get it out in time and passed out in the middle of Tesco!
Next thing i know worried security blokes are stood around me and then the paramedics arrive.It took a banana,WHOLE bottle of Lucozade,mini can of cola & Glucogel in the ambulance before my sugars stabilised.
This has NEVER happened to me in 5yrs of being diabetic,i have always recognised when i'm going low and been able to treat myself.There's also been loads of times when my bg was 1.9/1.8 and it wasn't even that low yesterday(lowest was 2.4).
Is this a common thing at this stage of pregnancy(29wks) or just a one off?
I'm going to speak to my DSN first thing on monday but if anyone has any advice i would really appreciate it!
Thanks,Jude


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2012)

Jude so sorry to hear what happened you will find it hard to believe but theres a good few people who have had things happen to them in the middle of supermarkets infact Northerner admin on here did a poem after so many of us seemed to have these funny episodes.Sorry I cant answer the pregnancy side of things but just wanted to say hope the DSN can shed light for you Monday


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh dear, that sounds terrifying, I hope you are feeling better now. I hope you get some answers on Monday.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh dear, that's scary.

You do need to test a *lot* more when you are pregnant of course to keep on top of the peaks and troughs much more than usual eg taking enough fast acting to prevent a post meal spike, then having to correct with a carby snack (I mean planning on doing it and also doing it) so as not to hypo at 2/3/4hrs post meal.

Add to that the fact that supermarket trips = hypo times for an awful lot of us.

I'd say generally that type of sudden hypo is usually caused when your BG  suddenly plummets for whatever reason be it simple operator error (had too much insulin) or a lipo suddenly deciding to release it's stored cache of insulin.  You may never get to the bottom of it.

Test, test, test!


----------



## Jude76 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for the advice,that sounds like a good idea trophywench-test,test,test!My GP can then get on at me for using too many strips again!

It was really scary but i suppose it could have been a lot worse if i was at home on my own!

I suppose it just came as a bit of a shock as it's never happened to me before.I'm actually glad there won't be any more babies after this!
Have had 1 pregnancy before diabetes and you don't even really have to think about much really,this time you have to think about EVERYTHING!!!It's bloody tough!!I have so much admiration for anyone on here that has been through it more than once!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear that this happened Jude  Glad to hear you got help and hope this doesn't happen again! I have had a few hypos where my levels have plummeted and on one occasion had to go and sit with my neighbour for half an hour whilst she fed me sugar - had tons of the stuff but levels only went up to 6. Never had one that I couldn't treat though, but I can imagine how scary it must have been.

As Steff mentioned, a lot of us seem to have problems in supermarkets so I wrote a couple of poems on the subject:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/07/supermarkets-of-future.html

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2011/05/mr-worsnip-goes-to-jail.html


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Jude , i had some of most worst hypos when pregnant , one was in superdrug  coming round with paramedics and a crowd of shoppers and one whilst watching richard and judy and being in nightie and coming round where my hubby had dressed me (gok wan he isnt ) bless him .They can be very frightening like tw said plenty of bs testing and having a little something at a slightly higher figure than you would do normally


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2012)

LOL I've been naked - but at home I stress cos I'd thrown up all over me and the paramedic and they did at least put my dressing gown on but not until everyone had seen every bit of me.

As it happens, I don't actually care.  He was most likely far more embarrassed than me - the paramedic - after all - probably wasn't a fellow naturist !


----------



## margie (Jan 8, 2012)

Hope you are much recovered today Jude. If you find that you are having more frequent hypos in the last few weeks of pregnancy - make sure to speak to your DSN and midwife. It is NOT common but a couple of members have had hypos due to the placenta failing.


----------



## Cate (Jan 11, 2012)

I've had hypos like that when PG (during both PGs) but generally not after about 17 weeks or so.  Paramedics attended at least once during both PGs too.  Once at home, and once in the middle of the park, where I'd taken DD to meet a couple of friends.

The most dramatic PG hypo I had happened in the middle of reception at the diabetic antenatal unit...put all the midwives into a flat panic as it was the end of clinic, the consultants (diabetic and obs/gynae) had left, and the DSN had just gone to lunch   At least no paramedics attended, I was already surrounded by HCPs!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Jude i work a lot in a shopping ctr & the security guards are excellent in there & have helped a few T1s having a DO!                                       Your body is bound to be upside down at moment. Dont worry to much & good luck !!


----------



## Babysaurus (Jan 16, 2012)

Jude, I have not read the whole thread but wanted to add that I can empathise as I too have been having hypo's like no hypo I have ever had before! 
I am 18 weeks and, last week, had two mornings on the trot where I was all over the place - think someone totally off their face, rolling on the floor, staggering about, walking into things. Weirdly, I can even kind of remember it but it did not occur to me properly that I was hypo. I must have had some juice or similar as I came around but I don't remember taking it, and it must have taken me a good hour to start feeling human again. Its horrible isn't it? You have my every sympathy! 
Due to the nasty hypo situation, I am now being fast tracked for a pump as apparently that can help hugely. 
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy x


----------



## Jude76 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for all your replies,my consultant just told me to test,test,test especially before going out and to make sure i've always got plenty of hypo treatments and my diabetes i.d on me.
It's like a military operation now everytime i have to go out,bloody difficult being as i have been really forgetful throughout my pregnancy!
I suppose there's not much else i can do,it'll all be over in a few weeks & i'll just have to cope with all the hypos when b/feeding that i've been reading about!


----------



## Babysaurus (Jan 16, 2012)

Jude, it's rubbish isn't it? I am normally SO on top of things, but I am finding some hypo's are sudden and unexpected, even with testing all the time (you should see the state of my fingertips!) Do you have much warning for hypo's still? I occassionally do, but mostly not unfortunately which makes it all the more, shall we say, challenging.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2012)

On about fingertips, was in hosp a few years ago & went through 50 of my test strips in a couple of days. & ive got working bloke hands !  nacked.   Good luck !!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 17, 2012)

I had two very bad hypos when pregnant, once my hubby had to call the ambulance out , i was not reponding to him, i was awake and talking  jibberish but not aware i was. I thought i was dreaming.

Took alot to get be back up and i wouldnt let them give me more beacuse i wanted to let the stuff id already had work. I didbnt want to be high later on ended up at 18 something a hour later.

Test test test is all you can do.

I didnt get warning signs of mine in the end, id just be sick, nearly every time. That was my hypo warning morning sickness. 

xx


----------

